# Recommended Tube Amps



## Mike.Shlafman (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey everyone
I'm looking to upgrade from my Cube 60, not necessarily bigger, but better. I want something pretty portable and pretty clean (I don't really want all kinds of effects and whatnot), but not something that's so small it'll be limiting me to bedroom practice only, I also want it to be good with pedals. I think I'm going to go down to my music store and try as many as I can anyways, but if there's anything anyone can recommend let me know, thanks!

P.S: if anyone has any experience with Heritage amplifiers let me know what you think.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Trying as many amps as you can is an excellent idea.

What is your budget?

What types of music do you like to play?

Would you prefer a head & cab or a combo.....or does this matter?

Answers to these questions will help a bit.

As far as size (i.e., power in watts) goes, my 5 watt amp could likely blow you out of your bedroom (...depending on the size of your bedroom, of course....hwopv).
What I'm saying is that 15 to 20 watts could be plenty.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Try a Blues Jr when you're there, you'll be pleasantly surprised. Takes pedals great too.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Lots to choose from these days. The Traynors and Peaveys are two brands I would recommend looking at. Also I feel the Blackheart amps are good bang for your buck. As always you will strech your dollar if you go used. Check out the for sale section here.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Tarl said:


> Lots to choose from these days. The Traynors and Peaveys are two brands I would recommend looking at. Also I feel the Blackheart amps are good bang for your buck. *As always you will strech your dollar if you go used. Check out the for sale section here.*


+1 

Dave


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Kustom 36 Coupe, Crate V30


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

blackstar HT-5, peavey classic 30, traynor YCS and YCV series, mesa boogie F series and DC series, fender hot rod deville/deluxe, marshall DSL401...

there's plenty to choose from, especially in MTL!

budget and current guitar and musical tastes help though.


----------



## Mike.Shlafman (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm thinking a combo is the way to go for me
I'm going to be playing alot of Jazz and some blues/rock, nothing too too heavy though, I'm also hoping to be able to get it to break up a bit without getting to loud to be in a room with but I also play with a drummer sometimes so it can't be too quiet.
Fender Blues Jr sounds like it could be good, I'll try it out too, thanks
So I'm thinking in the 15-20 watt area, prefferably clean let's say for anything under $1000 (not that I'm looking to spend 1000 just like that, but anything under there is worth considering)

Thanks again

Oh and my guitar is a Heritage H535


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Not tube but FUN..
http://www.guitarsite.com/news/amps/line_6_spider_jam_now_available_worldwide/


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

great guitar!

I would give serious consideration to the blackstar HT-5 or Egnater Rebel 30 and the accompanying 112 cabinet + amp stand


----------



## MaxProphet (Nov 9, 2007)

i would try to find a used one of these

http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/...-65-Deluxe-Reverb-Guitar-Combo-Amp?sku=480507

great amp, if headroom is not an issue


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I keep a Traynor YCV20 handy when I want something low power, but enough to cut it with drums at a practice. Lots of headroom, nice cleans, decent distortion, sounds good with my pedals...but best of all it sounds sweet at low volume. It's smaller and lighter than my other amps too. 

Look around for used amps for *HUGE* savings.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Mike.Shlafman said:


> Hey everyone
> I'm looking to upgrade from my Cube 60, not necessarily bigger, but better. I want something pretty portable and pretty clean (I don't really want all kinds of effects and whatnot), but not something that's so small it'll be limiting me to bedroom practice only, I also want it to be good with pedals. I think I'm going to go down to my music store and try as many as I can anyways, but if there's anything anyone can recommend let me know, thanks!


This was my exact thinking when I started looking for a tube amp and why I purchased the Egnator Rebel 20. When I get it and play with it a bit, I'll (try to) post some clips and definitely my thoughts.


----------



## James_E (Oct 16, 2008)

Traynor YCS50.

15W mode available for bedroom, 50W mode for when you need it.

Clean and dirty channel, very flexible amp. Clean channel can do fender clean or marshall "dirty" based on a "USA/Brit" switch. Dirty channel can do marshall or even somewhat close to Mesa. 

$915 new from Long & McQuade, probably around $800 used if you can find one. Check out the clips on youtube.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...you just can't go wrong with traynor.

call a few l&m stores and see if anyone has ycv15blue available.

they're out of production, but seriously worth the trouble.

-dh


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

James_E said:


> Traynor YCS50.
> 
> 15W mode available for bedroom, 50W mode for when you need it.
> 
> ...


+1 - Awesome amp!

There is one for sale locally in London Ontario for around $650 at Matt's Music right now.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

are you located in london, toogy? OT but if so, i'd love to see that LP standard in person


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I agree with the sentiments re: traynor YCS and YCV line

my 50 Blue doesn' t make it passed 2 on the master volume even when playing live.....but I usually have the channel volume at max......

I have also had great experiences with Peavey's classic or delta blues models....

are there better out there? - YA for sure!....BUT..for the price (especially on the used market) they just can't be beat


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Another big +1 to the Traynor line. I had a YCV40 a while back and loved it, but the 15 watt feature on the YCS50 makes it very worth checking out.

Although someone earlier mentioned a Deluxe Reverb Reissue, and I would second that too, though you'd have to go used in order to get it under $1000.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

James_E said:


> Traynor YCS50.
> 
> 15W mode available for bedroom, 50W mode for when you need it.
> 
> ...



One for sale in Kingston. Asking $675...

http://belleville.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-musical-instruments-Traynor-YCS50H-Custom-Special-Guitar-Amp-Head-Mint-Condition-W0QQAdIdZ136795619


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Big_Daddy said:


> One for sale in Kingston. Asking $675...
> 
> http://belleville.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-musical-instruments-Traynor-YCS50H-Custom-Special-Guitar-Amp-Head-Mint-Condition-W0QQAdIdZ136795619


its a head though - so you'll also need a speaker cab


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

lbrown1 said:


> its a head though - so you'll also need a speaker cab


Oops. My bad.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Budda said:


> are you located in london, toogy? OT but if so, i'd love to see that LP standard in person


I'm in St. Thomas, but frequent London almost daily.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cool!

i'll PM you when im in london, perhaps we can have a jam session sometime.

back on topic: it's common to see a used traynor for $600 or less


----------



## knottycm (Jun 3, 2009)

You could look at the Genz Benz El Diablo 60. 
I would put mine along side a Mesa Boogie. 

http://www.genzbenz.com/?fa=detail&mid=1399&sid=416&cid=91


Craig


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

knottycm said:


> You could look at the Genz Benz El Diablo 60.
> I would put mine along side a Mesa Boogie.
> 
> http://www.genzbenz.com/?fa=detail&mid=1399&sid=416&cid=91
> ...


I'd never ever put an el diablo against a mesa lol. I tried out one of these amps when i had recently gotten my traynor YCV80. I thought that since the GB was aimed at higher gain, I would be getting some really good metal types of tones.. that wasn't the case. The clean channel was pretty lackluster, and the high gain channel didn't sound any better for playing metal than my YCV80.

For what a new el diablo goes for, I'd be keeping my eyes peeled for a mesa DC-3 or DC-5.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

+1 for the Traynors. After an afternoon at L&M comparing amps (Fender Blues Jr, Traynors, etc) I left with a used (rental) Traynor YCV50 Blue for $490 plus a year warranty. I don't gig, just annoy the wife, but the master volume on the ycv50 allows you to maintain some level of civility when playing in the basement. Lots of tonal a options too.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Fender & Sound Enhancer combo???*

I don't know what your budget is, but consider a Fender Princeton reissue(15 watts rms) or a Fender Deluxe re-issue(22 watts rms). Or Try used Fender Superchamp (Rivera design & 18 watts rms) out of the early 80"s.
All three amps historically take pedals well. They are small and compact and light. My favorite of the three, is a Superchamp,(which I own) and I have it sitting on "Mini Sound Enhancer, amp stand/folded horn).
I use a Vox Tonelab LE with it and it is pure tone heaven! Plenty of headroom for rehearsal or small to medium gigs because the Sound Enhancer tilts it back just at the right angle to act as a guitar monitor. It also re-shapes the sound giving more volume and bottom end and some extra mid.
Superchamps on ebay ranges from 600.00 to 900.00u.s. becoming very collectable, and the Sound Enhancer is about $160.00u.s and up. They have 5 diffrent sizes available to handle amps as large as a Fender Twin, or an AC30. If you go this route no matter what amp you buy, you won't be dissapointed!


----------



## Grant2023 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm a big fan of the Vox AC15cc1. It gives me smooth, warm bass notes and nice chimey highs. That said, it can be a little hit-or-miss with pedals, as there is no effects loop.

I play with DeleriumTrigger, and his Blues Jr. constantly impresses me. I prefer the warm Vox cleans to the bright Fender's, but the Jr. loves pedals... I haven't heard a bad chain combination come through his amp yet.


----------



## tallhouserecordingco (Jul 29, 2009)

urko99 said:


> I don't know what your budget is, but consider a Fender Princeton reissue(15 watts rms) or a Fender Deluxe re-issue(22 watts rms).


I couldn't agree more! These are fantastic amps. Even the recent reissues are really good.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

www.trinityamps.com

Anything they make... TC15 is awesome - as are the 18 watt amps, and the new Triwatt is superb! Dont rule out the 5E3 Deluxe either.

All available in combo format, although you are looking at a bit of $$... but they are hand wired, all tube and top notch.

AJC


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

mud_guy said:


> +1 for the Traynors. After an afternoon at L&M comparing amps (Fender Blues Jr, Traynors, etc) I left with a used (rental) Traynor YCV50 Blue for $490 plus a year warranty. I don't gig, just annoy the wife, but the master volume on the ycv50 allows you to maintain some level of civility when playing in the basement. Lots of tonal a options too.


Great choice. I haven't had my blue for very long (maybe a month) and it is great. I really like the difference from the wine red which I've had for a number of years now-not better but different in a Marshall vs. Fender sort of way. The extension cabinets make a world of difference too. 

Great value. I bought my wine red new and they cost a fair amount but I did about $700 of trade value to acquire the blue including the ext. cab.

I hear the 20 watt version of the wine red is pretty nice too.


----------

